
Privacy and Common Law Names: Sand in the Gears of Identification - monort
https://scholarship.law.ufl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1303&context=flr
======
pjc50
Indeed. Names have to be under the control of the person whose name it is,
with only the bare minimum of legibility and offensiveness constraints. This
allows for all the usual business of changing unloved names, stage names,
Romanisation of names (by choice!) and change of name gender.

